# Hello from a new old user



## AlanLastufka (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello all! A few of you here might remember me by name if you're an old school sample user, but I assume most don't. So here's my intro!

I was a sample developer a decade ago, releasing my own instruments (The Lastufka Libraries/LastLibs) as well as working with Gary Garritan around the time of the original GPO release (Gary flew me out to his home for a week to help in the time leading up to GPO, and it just so happened I was there for my 21st birthday, he and his wife made me a wonderful birthday dinner and birthday cake).

I also worked on numerous projects with my friend Frank at Bela D Media, and a few smaller projects with Garth Hjelte, Dan Dean, Hans Adamson, and others.

I was very active on NorthernSounds and was on VI Control the day it launched publicly (under a long forgotten login of course, this is a new account).

But that was all back in the early/mid 2000s.

I kinda sorta left the sampling world for a while. I made a name for myself on YouTube, landed a book deal from that, and then co-founded a record label exclusively for YouTube musicians. That label did very well and recently I sold my stake to a group of investors so I could semi-retire and focus more on my own music.

I am a songwriter and aspiring musician/composer. My current pop/rock project is called The Caulden Road. The band consists of my friend Christian and me, we do everything together online as he lives a few states away. Bless the internet. 

You can listen to our latest EP here


I now have the time again to work on my own compositions and music, but getting back into working with samples means I am slowly rebuilding my library collection. Currently my studio setup is...

Cubase Pro 8.5
Dorico 1.0 (currently making the switch from Sibelius)

NI Komplete Ultimate 11
Superior Drummer 2

Epiphone Les Paul Special II electric guitar
Epiphone EB-0 electric bass guitar

Waves Mercury Bundle
Waves SSL Bundle

Intel Quad Core i7 6700K 4.0GHz
32GB DDR4-2133 RAM
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970
800GB Intel 750 PCIe SSD (system and apps)
1.2TB Intel 750 PCIe SSD (samples)
8TB WD Red HDD (backups and other files)
Windows 10 Pro

Steinberg UR22 audio interface
Focal Alpha 50 monitors
NI Komplete Kontrol S25 controller

So I'm definitely lacking in the orchestral realm, all I have at the moment are the super lite version of VSL and lite version of the NI Symphony Series that come included with Komplete Ultimate. I'm currently looking into branching out into the bigger VSL stuff, maybe starting with the full Special Edition bundle or standard Symphonic Cube and then upgrading where needed. But I'm still researching that.

Anyway, I'm sure I'll have a lot of questions in the near future, and hope I can also answer a few questions from others. I remember my time on NS and VI Control fondly, so I'm looking forward to reconnecting and hopefully collaborating again with some old friends and making some new friends here.


----------



## robh (Oct 22, 2016)

Welcome back!


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi Alan, I remember you from the olden days  welcome back and have a good time here.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 22, 2016)

Welcome back, Alan, we old timers do indeed remember your work.


----------



## ZeroZero (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello Alan I am old skool returner too. I thing I do remember you on Northern Sounds back with GPO one. Welcome.


----------



## AlanLastufka (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks guys, I've been reading a lot here, great seeing a few familiar names.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey Alan, I remember you (and Lincoln) All's good, us old skoolers have support each other. Welcome back!


----------

